# [solved] Wireless requires missing ucodes

## maiku

lspci says the laptop has  *Quote:*   

> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

  so enabled "Intel Wireless Wifi" in the kernel and installed iwl5000-ucode. *Quote:*   

> iwlist wlan0 scan

 Just returned this error: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down and dmesg complained saying: *Quote:*   

> iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-6000-3.ucode
> 
> iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: iwlwifi-6000-3.ucode firmware file req failed: -2
> 
> iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-6000-2.ucode
> ...

 So I went to http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads and downloaded iwlwifi-6000-ucode myself and installed it.  However, the interface still doesn't work and the error messages are still in dmesg.

----------

## mikegpitt

Perhaps you did something wrong in the installation, and your machine isn't seeing it.  Try out this ebuild in bugzilla to do the installation and see if it helps:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304875

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to manually install that ebuild inside a private overlay.

Do you know how to do it ?

----------

## maiku

The installation is actually just copying one file.  The error I'm getting indicates that the driver doesn't support the firmware version 4 but the firmware version 3 (2 or 1).  I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10.  My guess is that the driver built into the kernel is too old for the firmware?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *maiku wrote:*   

> The installation is actually just copying one file.  The error I'm getting indicates that the driver doesn't support the firmware version 4 but the firmware version 3 (2 or 1).  I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10.  My guess is that the driver built into the kernel is too old for the firmware?

 I figured that it could be possible that you copied the file to the wrong location under /lib/firmware.

It could be that you are correct about the firmware / kernel incompatibility, although I would think that it would be odd if it wasn't backward compatible.  gentoo-sources-2.6.33 are in portage and 2.6.32 is marked stable...  it might be worth it to try the upgrade as a test.

----------

## maiku

That was most certainly the case.  Updating to gentoo-sources 2.6.33-r1 fixed the issue.  Although the computer wouldn't start up anymore, but that was more because ELF was unchecked from the kernel run options.  Weird.  Thanks for the help mon.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *maiku wrote:*   

> That was most certainly the case.  Updating to gentoo-sources 2.6.33-r1 fixed the issue.  Although the computer wouldn't start up anymore, but that was more because ELF was unchecked from the kernel run options.  Weird.  Thanks for the help mon.

 glad to hear!  although you solved the problem yourself   :Smile: 

----------

